# Blueberry pecan muffins



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

I freeze the blueberries from our bushes, and make these all winter.BLUEBERRY PECAN MUFFINS3 1/2 cups flour1/2 cup sugar5 teasp baking powder3/4 teasp salt2 beaten eggs1 1/2 cups skim milk2/3 cup oil1 cup blueberries, fresh or thawed and drained3/4 cup pecansSift dry ingredients into bowl, make well in center. Combine eggs, milk and oil. Add all at once to dry ingredients; stir quickly just until moistened. Gently stir in blueberries and pecans. Fill greased muffin pans 2/3 full. Bake at 375ï¿½ to 400ï¿½ about 25 minutes. Makes 2 dozen.kate


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

I'm going to try your receipe Kate. I too, or (ME2) freeze blueberries.I have one questions though. How come everytime I make muffins they stick in the muffin tins? Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

ME2,I'd just buy some paper cupcake holders and not worry about it. (Do you spray the muffin tin?)------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Yup Bettie I spray them. Even when I use the papers the muffins stick to the paper and by the time you get the paper off there's hardly any muffin left! How come?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Put more dough in cupcake holder (said, tongue in cheek).Sorry, can't really answer that one. For cornbread, I would have said to heat oil in pan first---but really don't know for muffins, I can't understand why so much sticks to the cupcake holders---are you cooking long enough (course you don't want to burn them).------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In order to keep the muffins from sticking make sure the pans are really clean and dry,then spray them with "Pam". Let them cool and smack the pan on the counter once and they should loosen up. Alot of people try to take them out when they are still warm and that makes them break apart. It is important that the pans are clean and dry however,and when you spray them use enough spray, and look to see you have coated the entire surface, especially around the bottom rims. I hope that helps!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie,I like put more dough in.LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Let them cool huh? That's probably the problem. I always try and take them out right away. I'll let you know. Thanks YOU2


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

ME2,Here's what I do, and mine never stick. First, I use canola oil to grease the muffin pans, smearing it around using a square of wax paper. I make sure I get every little corner. Then, I don't overfill the cups, so the batter is not out over the top. I gently loosen the muffins with a knife and they come right out. I always remove them hot right out of the oven, because they wouldn't melt the butter otherwise, right? The muffin pans I have are old as the hills, and none of this fancy stuff they have these days. When I am making them to take somewhere, I use the little paper cups, and mine stick like crazy to them.kateP.S. This recipe is actually great without blueberries or pecans- just a good basic muffin.


----------

